# betta let eggs drop



## vant (Jun 4, 2013)

so i finally got my pair of betta to spawn and i everything was great until today. the male was taking care of the eggs in his bubble nest but for some reason, i saw alot of the eggs on the ground. is there something wrong with him or the egg? i was thinking that it was b/c he may have dropsy (swollen belly; he got it a day after the spawning) and now he's too sick to tend to the eggs. though the funny thing is that he's building another bubble nest on the other side of the tank (there's a bunch of fallen eggs there too). any advice?


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

In my experience there's not really anything you can do to help him maintain his eggs, but if he's not doing well at it and possibly Ill you may want to remove him. The eggs can still hatch without him, although hatch ratio goes down without him. But if he's already not doing it well it's probably an even ratio at this point. Also, how deep is the water? Is the tank bare?


----------



## vant (Jun 4, 2013)

the tank is bare except for the heater and one hiding cave. the water is about 9cm/4inch deep.


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

That's great. I was asking because if you do indeed remove the male and let nature run its course the fry that are born from the eggs from the bottom will have a hard battle to make it to the surface for that first breath of air, but 4" is a good depth for that to be not as daunting as a full tank. The only difference at this point between keeping him in and taking him out would be if he decided to start eating the eggs. Hopefully you get some hatchlings in your future.


----------



## vant (Jun 4, 2013)

the fries just hatched this morning. the ones on the floor didn't though but maybe by the time i return home, they would have. i'll probably remove the male too since he'll probably eat the fries (i think? same thing with the eggs?)
thanks for advice. hope i'll be able to raise them up. wish me luck.


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

The male shouldn't eat them, key word shouldn't lol, what he should do is collect them up as they swim away from the bubble nest and spit them back up to it. He should do this indefinitely or until you remove him, I usually removed after day 2-3 when they lose the egg sac and are swimming properly, and eating live food. The males from the beginning of breeding don't really sleep so they're usually very tired by the time you remove them, at times I've actually noticed bloodshot eyes, which is pretty weird on a fish lol. Good luck to you and you new brood. Congrats.


----------



## vant (Jun 4, 2013)

thanks. i'll remove him in 2-3 days then. here's a pic of the fries:


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

That's awesome. Grats


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Cooooool! Can we see a pic of mom and dad?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

How's the babes doing, dad super tired yet lol


----------



## vant (Jun 4, 2013)

dad is supertired. stop making bubble nest and the fries are just on the bottom. dad stopped trying to take them up since they kept falling to the ground. i just took him out since he's not doing much. hoping the fries will everything even w/out the dad.


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

They should be fine. Have they used up their egg sacs, and if so have you begun feeding bbs or some other fry food?

They also like java moss if you have any.


----------



## vant (Jun 4, 2013)

i put in some java moss and was hoping the fries can just feed off on that. not sure if they used up the yolk sac yet but i think they have. they hatched around 5days ago so i guess i should start feeding them. though i'm worried that they haven't started to swim horizontally yet though. hope that's ok. i think it's because the heater was accidentally unplugged for a day so they are growing a little slower. also, there's barely any bubbles left so they are pretty much clinging to the tank's sides. i'm hoping that w/ the java moss and the floating plants i put in, it would be ok.


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

If they aren't horizontal yet, that "usually" means they still have some yolk sac.


----------



## vant (Jun 4, 2013)

ok, got it. but now i'm worried since the fries keep trying to break though the surface but can't. guess they have to get a bit bigger before they can.


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

Do you have a guessed-a-mate of how many you got going?


----------



## vant (Jun 4, 2013)

not sure, counted around at least 10 fries though.


----------



## xxKeatoxx (Aug 20, 2013)

wow so cool


----------

